# Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer



## Mr.X (16 Oktober 2009)

Auf der letzen Rechnung sind ca. 100 Anrufe an 0900320002310 Je Anruf 10€ !!! 

Eine Nachfrage beim Netzbetreiber ergab, dass es sich bei der Nummer um den Kauf von "virtuellem Geld" eins Online-Spiels (metin2) handelt. Aber viel weiter wollte/konnten die mir auch nicht helfen. 
Mein Sohn spielt dieses Spiel. Er hat mir aber glaubhaft versichert, diese Nummer nicht angerufen zu haben. 
Seine geloggten Internetprotokolle lassen deutlich ein Zusammenhang erkennen.
Habe sofort bei Telekom 0900er sperren lassen(Gebühr 10€ Klasse..) und Einzug für den Posten gestoppt. Mehr können die aber auch nicht machen. 
Bei Bundesnetzagentur komme ich auch nicht weiter  

Was ist da passiert ??? 
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, daß mein Sohn einen Hacker zum Opfer gefallen ist. 
Ich finde aber keinen Zusammenhang meiner Telefonnummer zum Internet, da wir nicht per Telefonleitung online gehen. 

Wer kann weiterhelfen oder hat ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht ???


----------



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

laut BNetzA ist der "Diensteanbieter" aber   wohl eher derjenige  der weitervermietet: 


> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 3 - 200023
> Diensteanbieter: Daotec Telecom GmbH
> Untere Augartenstr. 21
> 1120 Wien


Home : DaoTec


----------



## greengrow (16 Oktober 2009)

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/0900320002310


----------



## Mr.X (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Danke. Das war mir bereits bekannt. Die sind auch zu finden unter

daopay.com


----------



## Mr.X (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

bin ich hier wirklich der erste,der der Masche zum Opfer gefallen ist ???

Habe noch einiges rausgefunden.

1. Bei meinen t_home Konto, wo ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr online war, wurde vor einem halben Jahr die Option "t-online Premium" freigeschaltet.... berechtigt zum Erwerb kostenpflichtiger Internet-Angebote

2. Bei den Internetprotokollen finden sich Adressen wie ... ipaying.net mit ominösen Zahlencoes dahinter. Ja geht mal drauf....
Stecken dir Schlitzaugen dahinter ???

Puzzleteil für Puzzleteil ... irgendwann wird ein Bild daraus.

Leider find ich hier im Forum nix was mich weiterbringt... :-(


----------



## Mr.X (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

...freue mich aber über Antworten um der Sache auf die Spur zu kommen. Nach einer Woche googlen und Forenlesen bin ich immer noch nicht weiter.
Widersprüche sind raus. Mal schauen was da kommt.


----------



## Teleton (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Schau mal hier rein
http://www.vz-nrw.de/linkpdf?unid=620541A

Solange Du bezweifelst, dass die Anwahlen von Deinem Anschluss erfolgten, schau mal in §45i TKG und suche hier nach §16 TKV (dem Vorgänger vom §45i TKG)




> Was ist da passiert ???
> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, daß mein Sohn einen Hacker zum Opfer gefallen ist.
> Ich finde aber keinen Zusammenhang meiner Telefonnummer zum Internet, da wir nicht per Telefonleitung online gehen.


Wenn Eure Rechner keine Verbindung per Modem oder ISDN-Karte zum Telefonnetz hat scheidet ein Hacker wohl aus. Dann bleibt nur eine technische Fehlfunktion oder Dein Sohn hat geflunkert. Da er das Spiel spielt spricht die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die zweite Version.

Falls Dein Sohn angerufen hat wird es juristisch spannend. Dann stellt sich die Frage , ob Du im Wege der Anscheins oder Duldungsvollmacht haftest. Normalerweise ja, aber grade bei den Onlinespielen kann man darüber streiten.
Urteile gibt es bisher nur wenige.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Hallo
ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Du hast Recht es handelt sich dabei um den Kauf oder ähnliches im Spiel METIN 2. Ich habe aber auch von meinem Telefonanbieter erfahren, dass man nicht anrufen muß, sondern dass eben halt durch irgendwelche Klicks im Spiel automatisch geht. es nützt leider nichts die 0900-Nr. vom Festnetz sperren zu lassen. Wir haben soeben das Spiel gelöscht und ich werde online meine Telefonrechnung verfolgen. Man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> es nützt leider nichts die 0900-Nr. vom Festnetz sperren zu lassen.


Eben doch, denn damit liegt eine Sperre gegen diese Nummerngasse vor und eine Abrechnung mit diesen Nummern ist über Tricks des Anbieters weder wirklich genehmigt noch legitim.


----------



## Mr.X (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

@Teleton

Danke für den Link.
Bin aber weiterhin sicher, dass die Nummer nicht vom Festnetztelefon gewählt wurde. Den §45i habe ich im Widerspruch verwendet.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch von meinem Telefonanbieter erfahren, dass man nicht anrufen muß, sondern dass eben halt durch irgendwelche Klicks im Spiel automatisch geht.



Die haben wohl viele Zahlungsmöglichkeiten. Interessant ist da auch T-Pay und mein (jetzt nicht mehr) aktiviertes T-Online Premium.
Was Metin2 dort genau anbietet weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## Teleton (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*



Mr.X schrieb:


> Bin aber weiterhin sicher, dass die Nummer nicht vom Festnetztelefon gewählt wurde.


Wie dann?Kein Hacker kann Dir Verbindungen auf die Rechnung zaubern! Zumindest nicht ohne Zugriff auf die Leitung. Vom Spiel aus halte ich einen Zugriff auf die Leitung unmöglich.



> Die haben wohl viele Zahlungsmöglichkeiten. Interessant ist da auch T-Pay und mein (jetzt nicht mehr) aktiviertes T-Online Premium.


Jemand mit Zugang dazu hat auch darüber Items für Metin gekauft?



> Seine geloggten Internetprotokolle lassen deutlich ein Zusammenhang erkennen.


Kannst Du das näher erläutern? Welchen Zusammenhang?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch von meinem Telefonanbieter erfahren, dass man nicht anrufen muß, sondern dass eben halt durch irgendwelche Klicks im Spiel automatisch geht.


wer hat das gesagt??? Wie soll das möglich sein??? Dann müsste ja ein Klick dazu führen, dass eine 0900 auf der Rechnung erscheint. Der muß von T-Pay gesprochen haben.


----------



## Mr.X (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

@teleton


----------



## Mr.X (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

@teleton

eine schlüssige Erklärung hab ich noch nicht. 
Mein Sohn spielt(e) dieses Spiel seit ein paar Monaten.
Er hatte uns gefragt, ob er die 0900 Nr anrufen darf.
Wir hatten zugestimmt. Der Internetlog und der Einzelverbindungsnachweis war i.o. das sah dann so aus :

http://www.metin2.de/user/payment 
der Junior hat die 0900 Nr angerufen, den Code eingegeben,sein Pferd war gerettet, und ich um 10 € ärmer.... soweit so gut.
Das hat er danach auch nocheinmal heimlich gemacht.
Den Junior (13) in die Mangel genommen, und mit Rechnerentzug gedroht...

im Sept/okt hatte ich wie beschrieben ca 100 Verbindungen. Die sahen dann alle so aus :

http://metin2.de/user/payment?__token=470e6556433da4948484c873???????? 
die letzen Stellen hab ich mal unkenntlich gemacht.
Das stinkt zum Himmel....


----------



## Mr.X (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

was macht dieser "token" Befehl und dem darauf folgenden Hex-Code.... ?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

bin hier wohl einige monate zu spät...
mein sohn spiel auch metin2 und auch ich hab ne 
horror rechnung bekommen.auch mein sohn versicherte mir,
die nr.nicht angerufen zu haben.glaube ihm 100pro,
denn zu einigen zeiten,an denen angerufen sein sollte,
saß mein sohn in der schule.außerdem sollen mehrere anrufe
zur gleichen zeit,von jeweils über einer minute dauer
bei denen eingegangen sein.das ist ja wohl mal so
gar nicht möglich,oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Hallo,
geh am besten zur Polizei und erstatte eine anzeige gegen unbekant.
Dies passiert heutzutage immer öfftern da Hacker die Firewall von den Telephon anbietern knacken und somit an deine Daten kommen und somit ONLINE 10 RUfnummern gleichzeitung Anrufen können.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Hallo, 

wir sollen für 3 Monate 500 € zahlen. Der Sohn hat zugegeben ein Spiel im Internet downgeloaded zu haben. Wir wissen aber nicht genau wie oft...

Prüfe auch gerade, was man machen kann....

MFG

Ferdinand Meier


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wir sollen für 3 Monate 500 € zahlen.


an wen?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Hallo an Alle,
möchte Euch nur mitteilen, was mir mit Deopay und in-telegence GmbH passiert ist.

Gestern erhielt ich meine Telefonrechnung für November. Stutzig über den Rechnungsbetrag habe ich meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis Punkt für Punkt überprüft.

Auf dem Abschnitt "Beträge anderer Anbieter" erscheint eine Service-Verbindung T-VPN
(wahrscheinlich eine Remote-Verbindung von PC zu PC über einen Tunnel) und drei Positionen mit Anrufen zu 0900er Nummern!! Gesamtkosten knapp 45,- €.

Schon allein die VPN-Verbindung machte mich sehr stutzig, als auch die Anrufe. 
Jeder in der Familie hat alle Schuld von sich gewiesen!

Also fing ich an zu google -n und hatte so mein Puzzle zusammen. Ich rief bei meinem Provider an und reklamierte diese Positionen. In ein paar Tagen erhalte ich die Auswertung.

Nun wurde mein Sohn einsichtig, nachdem er eine Nacht über sein Tun schlafen konnte und beichtete mir folgendes:

Er spielt das Spiel 4Story! Ein Online-Game. Am 04.11.10 wurde er in dessen Chat oder ähnlicher Kommunikationsmöglichkeit von jemand angesprochen, das sein PC gehäckt und ausgelesen wurde und dieser Jenige seine Login-Daten für seinen 400,- € wertvollen Account hätte. Um seinen Account freizubekommen, sollte mein Sohn eine 0900er Nummer wählen, die angeblich 1,99 € pauschal pro Anruf kostet. Da meinem Jungen der Account sehr wertvoll ist, nahm er ohne über die Kosequenzen zu denken das Telefon und rief an! Dieses Gespräch erscheint auf der Rechnung mit 8,40 €. Ein Anruf bei der Nummer 09003-20002310 mit der Dauer von 1:34 Minuten.

Das Ganze wiederholte sich am 17.11.10 mit der Nummer 09003-630363, 6:49 Minuten, Kosten 16,84 und am 23.11.10 auch mit der Nummer 09003-630363, 6:48 Minuten, Kosten 16,80 €. 

Also wurde mein Sohn drei mal um seinen Account erpresst. Ich werde das Ganze am kommenden Montag bei der Polizei Abt. Internetbetrug melden. Werde den PC meines Sohnes auslesen lassen, denn in den Protokollen ist alles verzeichnet. Ich werde die Telekom anschreiben und über die Polizei herausbekommen lassen, wem dieser VPN-Tunnel mit der Nummer 0181-0189 gehört. Über die LogIn kann man auch dadurch den PC der sich über den Tunnel eingeloggt hat ermitteln lassen. Bei der Bundesnetzagentur lässt sich auch sicherlich der Inhaber dieser 0900er Nummern ermitteln. 

Gruß 
Dana


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Am 04.11.10 wurde er in dessen Chat oder ähnlicher Kommunikationsmöglichkeit von jemand angesprochen, das sein PC gehäckt und ausgelesen wurde und dieser Jenige seine Login-Daten für seinen 400,- € wertvollen Account hätte.


Den betroffenen Rechner sollte man am besten nicht mehr verwenden. Man kann dann nur hoffen, dass ihr bei der Polizei einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner findet (damit der PC gespiegelt wird und wieder verfügbar ist)

Falls diese Chats noch online sind, bitte sichern!!! (ggf. von anderem Rechner)

sonst sind die evtl. plötzlich weg (im Internet, meine ich)



> Dieses Gespräch erscheint auf der Rechnung mit 8,40 €. Ein Anruf bei der Nummer 09003-20002310 mit der Dauer von 1:34 Minuten.


Diese Nummer ist zu lang, in-telegence hat da halt wieder mal getrickst...

Eigentlich ist die Nummer 09003200023

DAOTEC Ltd.

145-157 St. John Street .
EC1V 4PY London
GROSSBRITANNIEN
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
4.Mai.2010 ; 14:53 Uhr

Für weiter gehende Fragen:
DAOTEC LTD | CrunchBase Profile
Die Verantwortlichen der Firma sind über Xing erreichbar
http://www.daopay.com/about/who-we-are.php?language=de




> Das Ganze wiederholte sich am 17.11.10 mit der Nummer 09003-630363, 6:49 Minuten, Kosten 16,84


wie oben



> Ich werde das Ganze am kommenden Montag bei der Polizei Abt. Internetbetrug melden. Werde den PC meines Sohnes auslesen lassen, denn in den Protokollen ist alles verzeichnet. Ich werde die Telekom anschreiben und über die Polizei herausbekommen lassen, wem dieser VPN-Tunnel mit der Nummer 0181-0189 gehört. Über die LogIn kann man auch dadurch den PC der sich über den Tunnel eingeloggt hat ermitteln lassen.


zweifelhaft, da zu viel Zeit vergangen ist. Aber DAOPAY kann sagen, wer das Geld kriegt. Und ich hoffe, die Polizei lässt sich nicht davon abschrecken, dass es eine UK-Limited ist. Normalerweise hast Du da keine Chance (Auslandsermittlung in UK? Vergiß es...)

Die VPN-Nummer nützt wenig, siehe google



> Bei der Bundesnetzagentur lässt sich auch sicherlich der Inhaber dieser 0900er Nummern ermitteln.


Das kannst Du Dir schenken! Und bitte dringend der Polizei sagen, dass die hier keine Zeit und Aufwand verplempern. Schick der Polizei einen Link hierher! DAOTEC muß die Infos rausrücken.

By the way: Deinem Sohn sollte klar sein, dass eine Lügengeschichte erhebliche Folgen haben kann. Aber wenn die Geschichte stimmt, wende Dich an akte(at)akte.net mit schönem Gruß aus dem Forum hier. Ist eine nette Geschichte...


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

@Aka, verstehe ich das richtig, die Akteure agieren von GB aus?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Nöö, aber die Daopay ist in UK registriert. Wenn das ein durchschnittlicher deutscher Polizist sieht, wird er abwinken. Gibt es da nicht diese Regelung, dass dort überhaupt erst ein Auslandsermittlungsersuchen gestellt wird, wenn eine hohe Schadenssumme vorliegt?

Ein durchschnittlicher deutscher Internetpolizist (das ist kein Vorwurf!!!) würde vermutlich eine Anfrage an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken. Per FAX. Zwei Wochen später, wenn's gut läuft, würde die Bundesnetzagentur vielleicht bekannt geben, dass die Nummer im Netz der in-telegence geschaltet ist. Vielleicht würde die Bundesnetzagentur sogar die Firma "Daotec Limited" in UK ausspucken.

Jedenfalls würde der durchschnittliche deutsche Internetpolizist wohl nicht so ohne weiteres herausfinden, dass man deutsche (oder österreichische) Ansprechpartner solcher Firmen hier binnen 24 Stunden erreichen kann. Oder über twitter @daotec, oder über Xing, oder, oder, oder,...

Und genau dort liegt doch die einzige Chance, hier überhaupt noch einen Ermittlungsschritt weiter zu kommen.

Dann wäre aber wohl Sense: Die Daotec Ltd würde halt sagen "Wir bieten den Leuten Geld dafür, wenn sie unsere Nummern bewerben".

Das wäre dann wohl das Ende der Fahnenstange. Aber vielleicht verhält sich die Daotec ja auch erstaunlicherweise etwas kooperativer. Schließlich sind wir hier im Forum ja auch ganz lieb zu den Herren B* und J* von der Daopay, wenn es z.B. um Richtigstellungen geht (was z.B. die Beziehungen zu anderen Österreichern angeht, Stichwort: 0137-Betrug)
(nur weil hier der nicht ganz richtige Eindruck erweckt wurde, man hätte seitens der Daopay bzw Daotec etwas mit den T's aus Wien zu tun, wurde gleich ein ganzer Thread gelöscht. Schade, denn da kam die Daotec doch ganz gut weg. Aber vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich an diese Mutter, wo es schließlich der Sohn war, der irgendwelche Spiele-0900er angerufen hatte.)

Also: Vielleicht würde ich als Betroffener nach dem Besuch bei der Polizei gleich mal eine nette Nachricht schreiben an die Österreicher.


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nöö, aber die Daopay ist in UK registriert. Wenn das ein durchschnittlicher deutscher Polizist sieht, wird er abwinken. Gibt es da nicht diese Regelung, dass dort überhaupt erst ein Auslandsermittlungsersuchen gestellt wird, wenn eine hohe Schadenssumme vorliegt?


Richtig, deshalb meine Frage. Ab 5000 € im Einzelfall und dann auch nur dann, wenn der Fall bereits in D geklärt ist und gegen einen in GB wohnhaften Verdächtigen ermittelt wird, der wegen der selben Tat auch in GB verurteilt werden könnte.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ....würde der durchschnittliche deutsche Internetpolizist .... Ansprechpartner solcher Firmen hier binnen 24 Stunden ... über twitter @daotec, oder über Xing, oder, oder,  oder,... erreichen
> 
> Und genau dort liegt doch die einzige Chance, hier überhaupt noch einen Ermittlungsschritt weiter zu kommen.


...und genau das passiert nicht, schon allein deshalb, weil es den durchschnittlichen deutschen Internetpolizisten gar nicht gibt. Die Nutzung der Portale wäre zwar wünschenswert, ist aber weder gängige Praxis noch zielführend für ein erfolgreiches Verfahren. So was wird allen Orts herkömmlich, aktenbasierend und i. d. R. nicht erfolgversprechend abgearbeitet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Nuja, aber vielleicht findet man ja mal einen engagierten Polizisten, der sich das Forum hier anschaut. Ich bin Berufsoptimist 
Es soll solche Polizisten geben, ich habe sogar schon solche Polizisten _gesehen_ - ob Du's glaubst oder nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Aber was ist wenn ich mit meinem Handy anrufe ich hab aber nur ne karte also kein vertrag kommt mein geld dann in minus bereich ?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonrechnung über 1000€ mit 0900er Nummer*

Naja richtig ins Minus wohl nicht, aber beim nächsten aufladen könnte der Ladebetrag gleich wieder Richtung 0.00 wandern :sun:


----------



## Anna_nfx (30 Mai 2022)

0900 Nummer sind Unterhaltungs Nummern je pro Minute 3 Euro es sind keine hacker es gibt daopay eine Zahlung was auch mit 0900 anfängt man kann auch 0900 Anrufe sperren


----------



## jupp11 (30 Mai 2022)

Die Telefonrechnung ist jetzt zwölf Jahre alt  

kaum eine Chance das zu reklamieren


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2022)

Manche hängen halt der Zeit gewaltig hinterher


----------

